# Power Steering Belt Fell Off ????



## janos5303 (Aug 9, 2004)

I had my water pump replaced two weeks ago and they had to replace my belts. On the way home Friday, I lost my steering. I checked under the hood and the belt was gone, must have fallen off. When I took it back to the shop, they asked if I had any work done on the power steering pump recently because the tension pulley was out of alignment with the crank pulley and steering pump pulley. How is this possible ? The pulley brackets are cast iron and attached to the engine. The tension pulley is located further out toward the radiator than the other 2 pulleys.

Any ideas ? They gave me a new deeper belt in hopes that that would stay on the pulleys better.


----------



## Superado (Jun 6, 2008)

My PS idler/tensioner pulley locked up and broke my PS belt recently.
The pulley's nut was rounded off, so I had to take the assembly off of the engine in order to remove the nut and pulley.
Replaced the pulley and re-installed the assembly with a new belt.
The belt seemed too loose and squealed a bit so I adjusted the tension bolt until it was tighter and quit squealing.
Now the pulley looks cocked when looking at it from the side inline with the other pulleys. 
I didn't notice it being cocked before I adjusted the tensioner.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Jack the front of the truck up and look at the belt and the tension pulley alignment yourself. If the tension pulley assembly is OEM, there should be no alignment issue. Maybe the shop didn't tighten the belt enough so it came off; trying to throw the blame on someone else?


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats what i was thinking rogo...was is squealing?


----------

